# Compression sleeves



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

So I'm interested in these Tommie copper knee sleeves or something similar. all this wet weather is really making my knees feel fatigued.

Anyone have feedback on this or some of the other products?


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Tom as I was looking through posts I was talking to my cousin he is in the medical supply business so I asked him about this and he said that the Mava knee support sleeves are the best for that and you can get them for under $20


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I don't know about wearing a sleeve all day. Sounds like a recipe for a rash. Maybe some kind of moisture-wicking under armor or nike product would be the thing to try.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

The copper infused fabric is suppose to help keep that from happening supposedly


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I tried many knee sleeve/ braces including that Mava. The mava could not be worn all day hot and uncomfortable because of how thick it is. It also bunched up behind my knee. I have 4 Tommie Copper sleeves which I can easily wear all day and can be easily worn under long pants. They are thinner than socks , not real hot in the summer. Over time the top elastic will pull off and they will need to be replaced. 

I also tried many copies of the Tommie Copper and they are close but not as good as TC. I have no idea if it is the copper thread or what but they do work for me. I think they have a money back guaranty.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

https://backontrackproducts.com/product-category/people/arm-leg-braces/

I had some arm issues a couple of years ago and the Back on Track elbow brace worked wonders for me.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

tgeb said:


> https://backontrackproducts.com/product-category/people/arm-leg-braces/
> 
> I had some arm issues a couple of years ago and the Back on Track elbow brace worked wonders for me.


I found those to be very hot after 3 or 4 hours on my knee, I could not wear it past lunchtime


----------



## Tashler (Mar 4, 2006)

Tom,

As I said before I have arthritis in both knees and some torn cartilage in my right one. Before I knew about the tear, I bought a couple of Copper Compression (that's the brand) knee sleeves off Amazon. I guess I went that way because the Tommy Copper was more expensive and I'm too damn frugal.

I was hesitant to post anything yesterday giving a thumbs up or down for some reason. But the arthritis in my right knee has been quite debilitating the past few days. I wasn't wearing the sleeve.

I'm home today and I've been trying to work out some. My strength and endurance are pretty much gone due to minimal activity, due to hand and knee injuries.

Anyway, so I'm getting changed to go work out and think it would be beneficial to put on the sleeve.

Holy crap. It really made a difference.

Now, I've had these things since last June and while I have used them, not as frequently as I should, I guess I didn't realize the difference that they can make.

Or I'm losing my mind and it's like Groundhog Day. Every tie I put them on it's a new revelation. "Hey, these things really work", every time.

I would suggest getting a pair of something. Hell, I keep looking at different things, like the Mava, thinking something might be better.

I might get something else in addition. They aren't very expensive so the gamble is worth it. But right now, these puppies are da bomb.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Tashler said:


> Tom,
> 
> As I said before I have arthritis in both knees and some torn cartilage in my right one. Before I knew about the tear, I bought a couple of Copper Compression (that's the brand) knee sleeves off Amazon. I guess I went that way because the Tommy Copper was more expensive and I'm too damn frugal.
> 
> ...


Those are very close to Tommie Copper but dont last as long, the material separates and looses it's elasticity. Try it though.
It is hard to explain how or why they work because they are so thin but it does make a difference without being bulky at all.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

So they came. In my limited exposure. I would say, when your sore and feel like rubbing the area......that's when it feels nice to wear. 

I don't think I want to make it a daily thing but then again I also don't want to be sore daily so fingers crossed.

I went with the Mava on Greg's recommendation.


----------



## Tashler (Mar 4, 2006)

I just got back from five days in the Adirondacks working at a camp in the woods.
Miss my PT. Knee is swelled up again, but the copper sleeves I had helped.
But I did just order the Mava to see if they would be any better.

But I see surgery in the near future.


----------



## theotherone (Mar 30, 2019)

It's the compression that works, regardless if the sleeve has copper or not.


----------



## Tashler (Mar 4, 2006)

Got the Mava. Unfortunately I ordered two pairs by mistake.
Seem to work very well.
But I also scheduled surgery. Wanted to do the second shoulder in December, but the knee isn't getting better so it becomes the priority.
So in two weeks I begin six weeks of "Don't mess this up".
Really would rather not do it but need to function. And four days of framing and drywall at a camp in the Adirondacks helped convince me that it was time.
And no guarantee that it will work, but it is the next step.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Good luck with all


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

From now on I am going to make sure of better gel soles in my work boots. My KEENS were an upgrade from Timberland. If Im not wearing something good, I can feel the soreness when walking in stores with concrete floors.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Try working on concrete all day. My work boots are kaput.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Leo G said:


> Try working on concrete all day. My work boots are kaput.


Thats my point. You must really feel it.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Tom M said:


> From now on I am going to make sure of better gel soles in my work boots. My KEENS were an upgrade from Timberland. If Im not wearing something good, I can feel the soreness when walking in stores with concrete floors.


I wear sketchers with memory foam, to me it makes a big difference. The Scholls inner soles are not bad either


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Leo G said:


> Try working on concrete all day. My work boots are kaput.


I have interlocking foam pad flooring in my shop


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Tom M said:


> Thats my point. You must really feel it.


Not usually. Just lately my shoes are starting to die. You can see the steel toes through the worn leather and the interiors are getting old and saturated. I have 2 new pairs, but I've tried breaking them in and it's just not working.


----------

